# JohnButz's Journal



## JohnButz (Aug 27, 2015)

*08.27.2015 

Training
Chins BW+45x 5 sets of 3
Squat 165x 2 sets of 4
Deads 165x 2 sets of 4
Dips BW+55x 4 sets of 8





*​


----------



## muscleicon (Aug 28, 2015)

Nice!

Icon


----------



## JohnButz (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## JohnButz (Aug 30, 2015)

*08.28.2015*

*Running 2 miles 14:56*


----------



## JohnButz (Aug 30, 2015)

*08.29.2015*

*Training
Sprints 20/60 ratio for 20 minutes*


----------



## JohnButz (Aug 30, 2015)

*Before I discuss my nutrition philosophy and ideals, I have to admit some bias.

I am not a fan, no actually I detest the idea or act of eating six, seven, eight, ten times a day.

(five is even a lot, but every once in a while I do have a fourth meal on those particularly long days.)


When I first became interested in bodybuilding and researched the  nutrition aspect of it, all the publications advised the many-meal-a-day  approach.

Wanting to make progress as rapidly as possible I subscribed to that  approach thinking it would be the path to increased muscle growth &  strength.

I gained weight no doubt, but the majority of it was in the form of  adipose tissue (fat.) I also felt miserable much of the time because I  was force-feeding, eating when I really didn't feel like it and also  trying to digest food on a constant basis.


It seemed like I was always watching the clock usually with dread, thinking about scarfing down that tuna & pasta.This went on for quite some time, years in fact.


Eventually, I decided to research other methods to achieve the goals I  had and stumbled upon various forms of intermittent fasting and macro  allocation and realized that my long term beliefs that I had established  may not necessarily be the only or even the best pathway to my goals.

I have had more success in not only my physique goals pursuits, but also  my strength endeavors by simplifying things and most days eating 2-3  meals. These meals are larger generally---meaning that I am more  satisfied and they are also consumed only when I am actually hungry.


Constant force-feeding is not only uncomfortable and in my opinion  unnecessary, but also can't be good for your internal organs. All  biological systems share a commonality of work/rest/recover and our  organs are no different.


Another albeit fairly recent experiment that seems to be challenging my  prior beliefs is on the subject of protein. In the past I would attempt  to ingest up to two grams per pound of body weight. In recent times I  generally would strive for around one gram/per, but in the last few  months I have experimented with an increase in carbohydrates and a  marked decrease in daily protein intake.

Most days, I have been getting roughly 100g or so, sometimes a little  less, sometimes a little more and have not noticed any muscle loss  whatsoever.

In fact, I feel better, sleep way better and my gym performance has been progressing nicely.

My energy levels are great and supplement-wise, I have only used a  multi, fish oil, vitamin D, and of course my nightly glass of Cabernet.





More thoughts on nutrition here:
http://agelessshred.com/nutrition/*


----------



## JohnButz (Sep 8, 2015)

*08.30.2015*

*Training
Squats 165x 3 sets of 3 (did 4 by accident for the first set.)
Deads 165x 2 sets of 3
Dips BW+80x 4 sets of 4
Chins BW+20x 4 sets of 8*


----------



## JohnButz (Sep 8, 2015)

*The 4 a.m. Soliloquy.*

*




It is the rare day that my alarm clock serves it purpose.

I usually wake up fifteen or twenty minutes before it sounds.

It is 4:10 a.m.

"What day is it?? I ask myself."

"Friday."

Nothing more I would like than to go back to sleep for another thirty, forty-five minutes.

I immediately raise the question in my mind.

"I can try to catch my workout after work tonight right?"

"I?ll be more focused, more awake."

"I should be home between five and six tonight, maybe I?ll do that."

It?s now 4:15.

My dog starts to stir a little and needs to go outside.

I take him out and I start the coffee machine.

I bring him back in and he lays back down, sleeping again within a minute or so.

I grab my coffee and turn on my computer.

It?s 4:25.

I really enjoy black coffee.

Not so much for the effect, but actually for the taste.

"Wow, I have a bunch of stuff to do after work."

The reality of the day becomes a little more apparent.

"If I get home at 5:30 and start my workout at 5:45, I can finish it by 6:30 at the latest."

Then I would make a quick dinner and catch up with the family.



"I really need to balance my checkbook, and return some calls and messages."

It?s 4:40.

Then it hits me.

If this stuff was easy everyone would do it.

It takes a special kind of commitment to do the uncomfortable and push  yourself to workout when your body would like nothing more than to go  back to sleep.

As important as rest and recovery are, it is also equally important to  sometimes get uncomfortable, push your limits a little and do the things  that others won?t.



Sure, in the grand scheme doing my training in the evening, or not at all is minutia when looking at it on the whole.

But, by taking that step of discipline you build a "toughness"that over time compounds for an eventual excellent result.

Taking a simple step of action can positively alter an entire day.

I look at my sleeping friend and smile.

A few minutes later it's now 5:00 a.m. and I am starting my warm-up sets.*


----------



## sgtneo (Sep 10, 2015)

Keep at it  I do find lack of sleep really affects my strength though.

I agree with the diet approach, I'm doing intermittent fasting, two large meals in an 8 hour window with cardio in my routine has helped me dropped nearly 24lbs and gain in strength, I'm now starting a bulk so will be three meals but even if i need to up my intake further i won't be eating more than 3 meals a day and with the fasting window will keep myself relatively lean on the bulk.


----------

